# how to enable virtual memory in vista?



## lexmark

ok i thought virtual mem was always on... but a game called juiced gives me a mesage telling me to inable virtual memory when i try to load it up


i googled and yahooed untill my fingers turned blue before asking here.. someone please tell me how i can enable it



thanks


----------



## PC eye

IIf the create paging file option is disabled you are no longer seeing hard drive space being used to suppliment the physical memory. 





A lot of gamers will dsiable the creation of the paging file instead of either having Windows manage it or custom setting the amount of drive space to twice or upto 2.5 times the amount of memory installed. The screen shot above shows how to go into the system properties by first right clicking on the MyCompuer icon then the advanced settings link seen in the screen that comes up. 

That will bring up the system properties screen where you click on the advanced tab>performance>settings and then advanced again on the performance screen where you find the "change" button. You set it to programs(default) or background services.


----------



## linkin

to turn it on:
right click on my computer,
select properties or "personalize" as it says in vista,
go to the advanced tab,
from there click the "settings" button in the performance box,
go to the advanced tab,
click on the "change" button in the virtual memory area,
select custom size, enter the starting and maximum size, (mine are both 2048mb)
MAKE SURE YOU CLICK "set"!!!!
A windows should pop up saying you need to restart before it changes, click ok.
Then Click "apply" from the advanced tab. restart. 
Test these settings by running the same program that caused the message. if it doesn't show the message, you win!
If it does, Get windows 7.

EDIT: to see if it is enabled another way, make sure you can see protected operating system files, then go to the drive C:/ and look for pagefile.sys. If its there your all good. then turn off the showing of protected operating system files.


----------

